# [solved] estat

## dtmaster

Hallo Leute,

ich suche schon seit einiger zeit das Tool estat. Leider bringt google keine ergebnisse. Und beim Author des Tools gibt es das nicht mehr.

Hat es einer von euch vielleicht noch rumliegen und würde es mir zukommen lassen?

Danke schon einmal dafür..

GrußLast edited by dtmaster on Wed Oct 20, 2010 3:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cyril_sneer

Ich hab da mehrere Programme gefunden die so heißen. Meinst du vielleicht dieses hier ? http://www.geovista.psu.edu/ESTAT/

----------

## dtmaster

nein..

ich meinte dieses tool hier:

estat -- Emerge progress monitor LINK

Leider gibt es das dort nicht mehr zum download.

----------

## py-ro

Wie wäre genlop als alternative?

Py

----------

## dtmaster

das tools sagt mir nichts.

----------

## Genone

Schonmal beim Autor nachgefragt?

----------

## dtmaster

Ja habe ich.

Aber der hat mir nur geantwortet das die entwicklung eingestellt wurde. mehr nicht.

----------

## 69719

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Wie wäre genlop als alternative?
> 
> Py

 

Was der Bauer nicht kennt, das frisst er nicht  :Wink: 

Aber

```

genlop -c

```

ist schon nett.

----------

## py-ro

Mit 

```
watch -n15 genlop -c
```

ist es noch netter!  :Wink: 

Py

----------

## dtmaster

also ich habe mir jetzt mal genlop angeschaut.

Ist zwar ganz nett aber ich fand estat um einiges besser bzw. übersichtlicher.

----------

## dtmaster

Ich habe gerade estat samt ebuild vom eigentlichen author geschickt bekommen per email.

Hatte mir gedacht einfach nochmal höflich nachfragen.

Gruß

PS: wer es haben möchte bitte bei mir melden.

----------

## cryptosteve

Wenn es noch funktioniert, dann meld ich mich hiermit einfach mal.

----------

## dtmaster

Steve du hast eine email bekommen...

----------

